# No Pic's from Richards?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Nobody took pictures at Richards Steam Up ?


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

I was going to go but just got out of the hospital and can't drive.
I been planning on going for a month!

Don


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Don, sorry to hear you were in the hospital hope you are doing better. Remember when you were in the hospital this weekend a few years ago and missed Marty's party.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You know, I brought my camera but was talking enough I simply forgot. Sorry. It was very relaxing and great weather. I'm guessing 20 to 30 folks Thursday. I worked Friday.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Trains said:


> John,
> 
> I was going to go but just got out of the hospital and can't drive.
> I been planning on going for a month!
> ...


Sorry to hear that you were in the hospital, Don... 

Rest well and heal...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Trains said:


> John,
> 
> I was going to go but just got out of the hospital and can't drive.
> I been planning on going for a month!
> ...



I hope you are feeling better

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

EXCUSES EXCUSES......That is all I get


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

The reason Marty didn't take any pictures was he fell asleep in the chair next to me under the tree. He was relaxed. I have picture that proves it. I was going to post it, but having problems with my phone sending pictures


----------

